# Convert server to pc.



## ripsboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi folks.... Newbie here...I don't know if this is the right place for my question, but I didn't see any other catagories on Servers. 

My question is: How do I convert a server to operate as a pc?
I recently was given a Gateway server and would like to convert it to a pc.

When I boot the server I get the Gateway screen and a message saying: 
To change settings press "F1" key. I pressed the F1 key while booting up and I got the following message:

"Preparing to run setup" However, nothing happens. 
Any help would be greatlyt appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## levi.rogers (Jun 23, 2006)

*Insert boot disk <here>!*

More than likely it is waiting for you to do something. If you need to get into set up try "del" "F1", "F2" one of these will get you into the setup screen so you can see what you are trying to boot too. I would guess you are going to a dead screen because there is no OS installed as usually servers are cleaned up well before being given away. 


LR


----------



## ripsboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you levi for the info. The person who gave me the server new nothing about it...as far as no operating system etc.

I'll try getting into the settings on boot up. Thanks again.

rifpsboy...


----------



## E.kelly1989 (Aug 2, 2010)

im having the same problem. i hope if i get an OS this server windows comes off but if not tell me if im wrong please im learning about pc's


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You will just install XP ( or any operating system ) . . delete all the partitions and do a clean install.

This is a good guide to reinstalling XP . . you might want to print it for reference during the install.

http://www.techhandbook.com/windows/3078-Guide-Installing-Windows.html


----------



## ACoolDude (Apr 26, 2010)

please check if there is an arraycontroller installed and supported by the Win XP setup. Otherwise first create a driver-disk and check your array-setup. Can be mostly done during boot pressing CTRL-A (usually with Adaptec cards) or any other shortkey/Function key.


----------

